# Can't stop thinking about my 12 week scan!



## Babybump2017

Hi ladies :) 

Cutting a long story short -
June 2012 I had a missed miscarriage. Ultrasound at 7.5 after a bleed showed that everything was okay or so it seemed. 12 week scan turned up and what I saw will haunt me forever! Baby had made no progress from that day onwards. 

I'm a little over 8 weeks right now and whilst everything has felt 10x different this time in every way - I'm so scared! I saw the baby at another early ultrasound last Wednesday, my apps and the online calculator predicted me to be 7 weeks 6 days on that exact day and that's exactly what bubs measured. She said everything is where it's suppose to be and the baby had a strong heartbeat, good start was her words - yay

She said the letter for my 12 week scan date is in the post and said the date will be sometime from 20th Feb and I honestly can't get it out my head! :( the relief of hearing the babies heartbeat last week was unreal and I thought it would lift some of the worry for a little while and it did, but already I'm worrying again! I just can't imagine seeing anything other than what I saw last time on the screen. Help :(


----------



## lucy_x

Unfortunately after a MMC there isn't really anything to ease the anxiety. I know that's not what you want to hear but it will get easier after the 12 week scan, take each day as it comes, and remeber, today you ARE pregnant xx


----------



## StillPraying

:hugs: I'm sorry hon. We saw our son at 11 weeks, and again at 13 weeks, then at 15 his heart wasn't beating. I'm only 5 weeks and the idea of an ultrasound gives me the worst anxiety. I've been trying not to think about it at all. I'm sorry you're going through this, I hope your ultrasound goes perfectly! Try to stay healthy and busy hon :flower:


----------



## george83

I had a mmc after ds1 and it completely and utterly ruined my pregnancies with ds2 and ds3, that horrible feeling never left and I still listen enviably to my friends who have never had a loss talk so casually about their pregnancies. I'm sure everything will be ok this time but as pp said you just have to take it one day at a time. Try to build up little stepping stones to get you through until then, I wrote a long list of even the most simple things that gave me something to look forward too and take my mind off of things. Congratulations and good luck


----------



## Meditteranean

Babybump2017, 

It's completely normal to feel so anxious and scared after a mc but especially after a mmc. A mc you have signs it's happening but a mmc you are going along thinking everything is fine, you have pregnancy symptoms and may even be showing, then an ultrasound crushes your hopes and dreams in an instant. I had a mc in Jan 2016 and a mmc in Dec 2016. It was the worst experience in my life. I had went in for my 10 week first dating scan and was told there was no heartbeat and the baby was only measuring 6 weeks. I was devastated. Please keep us updated on how everything is going and I wish you all the best in this next 12 week scan. I hope once you find out everything is good you will be able to be a little more reassured and enjoy this pregnancy.


----------



## Babybump2017

I have another early scan on Tuesday and then my 12 weeker on the 23rd.

Thanks for your words x


----------



## Meditteranean

babybump, was your scan today? I hope all went well


----------



## Babybump2017

Yes it was! Baby was having a good bounce :) feel a lot better now!


----------



## Meditteranean

Oh that's fantastic news!!!!


----------



## LoveBubble16

Babybump2017 said:


> Hi ladies :)
> 
> Cutting a long story short -
> June 2012 I had a missed miscarriage. Ultrasound at 7.5 after a bleed showed that everything was okay or so it seemed. 12 week scan turned up and what I saw will haunt me forever! Baby had made no progress from that day onwards.
> 
> I'm a little over 8 weeks right now and whilst everything has felt 10x different this time in every way - I'm so scared! I saw the baby at another early ultrasound last Wednesday, my apps and the online calculator predicted me to be 7 weeks 6 days on that exact day and that's exactly what bubs measured. She said everything is where it's suppose to be and the baby had a strong heartbeat, good start was her words - yay
> 
> She said the letter for my 12 week scan date is in the post and said the date will be sometime from 20th Feb and I honestly can't get it out my head! :( the relief of hearing the babies heartbeat last week was unreal and I thought it would lift some of the worry for a little while and it did, but already I'm worrying again! I just can't imagine seeing anything other than what I saw last time on the screen. Help :(

Oh Hun I can relate to this so so much. It's the most awful heart shattering moment. I had a mmc with my first baby. I started spotting at 11 weeks 2 days, I remember all my family saying it will been you're 5 days away from your scan, then the pain kicked in, such terrible cramping and spasms in my lower stomach it was horrible. My mum took me for an emergency scan as my hubby was as work.. And even the hospital staff said to me how common it was to have spotting. Anyway they scanned me and baby had no heart beat and didn't measure 11 weeks either. Baby had died a couple of weeks before. That day will haunt me forever too.... The whole situation was horrendous I had to go for surgery etc etc. I then fell pregnant with my son, and I remember feeing physically sick going to the 12 week scan with hubby. I cried laying on the bed, I had my hands over my eyes when she started scanning and I said I can't look....... And there was my baby. This beautiful fully formed wriggley baby!! The first thing I said was "omg it's alive!" It was the most surreal happy moment. I went full term and now have a beautiful (naughty :haha: ) two year old son. I had another miscarriage about 4 months ago but I miscarried naturally at home at about 6 weeks. Here I am on my fourth pregnancy now, 11 weeks today, and like you absolutely terrified for that 12 week scan (which actually won't be until I'm over 13 weeks as I waited so long to contact midwife due to miscarriage fear) we have to stay as positive as we can though. We have to truly envision the moment we will see them wriggling on the scan alive and well. 1 step at a time envisioning each milestone. It's so natural to worry, I am still worried, but I quiet those worries as much as I can... Always here if you need a chat. Sorry I sent such a huge message about myself I just wanted to explain you aren't alone. I feel like no one really understands my fears either as no one close to me has been through it... They just keep saying it will all be ok, but that doesn't always help xxx


----------



## LoveBubble16

Babybump2017 said:


> Yes it was! Baby was having a good bounce :) feel a lot better now!

Oh I didn't even see this!!!! Sorry lol! AMAZINGGGGG news xxxx


----------



## Babybump2017

Aw bless you lovebubble! That's awful. I also had the surgery after my mmc.. it's so traumatic isn't it? I was so so young, so I know that didn't help. Everything feels so different this time around, I've had 2 scans now where they've everything has looked perfect and the dreaded 12 weeker is on Thursday!!! Just realised we're both exactly 11w2d! I know everything will be fine for us both! Xx


----------

